# "Transformer" un .jar (applet java) en .app



## Morpheius (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,
Desole si la section choisie n'est pas bonne (j'ai hésité avec la cave du mac) 
Je souhaiterais pouvoir executer une application afin de lancer un .jar.
Pourquoi alors se compliquer la vie sachant que je peux lancer le jar nativement?
Parce que je souhaite que cet applet lancé n'apparaisse pas dans le dock et pour que dockless fonctionne il faut que le fichier soit un app
Alors y'a t il des personnes sur ce forum pouvant m'expliquer la démarche ?
Attention : s'il y a d'autres moyens pour lancer le jar sans qu'il n'apparaisse dans le dock sans utiliser dockless , ca minteresse aussi 
Merci
Si vous avez des questions , n'hesitez pas.

EDIT : en continuant a chercher , je suis tombe sur ce logiciel launch4j qui repond exactement a mes besoins donc je laisse pour ceux qui voudraient


----------

